# Is fish keeping a disease?



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is my latest impulsive purchase.. 75g with stand.. I havent even stocked my 30g or 84g yet.. is this a disease/addiction?? I am already planning on another 75g to go next to this one. 

:twisted:


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

No, fishkeeping is not a disease, but it does pre-dispose you to MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome). I think you've come down with a severe case of MTS, my condolences


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes as stated, you are suffering from MTS. 

If you're looking for a cure, you've come to the wrong place  We tend to be shameless enablers here.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

A disease? No. An addiction? Definitely! Fellow MTS sufferer here also. I also suffer from MBTS (Multiple Big Tank Syndrome). Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Romad said:


> Yes as stated, you are suffering from MTS.
> 
> If you're looking for a cure, you've come to the wrong place  We tend to be shameless enablers here.


:rofl: haha! My girlfriend told me today that she cant say no to me.. she is already claiming stock rights on at least one of the tanks.. She has her eye on an $25 3.5" flowerhorn at petsmart, she is also starting to demand a marine reef set up for downstairs.. Quality problems. ;-)


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

dude now thats a good woman! hold on to that like its a 200 gallon tank! :lol: if it wasnt for lack of space id be in the same spot as you. seeing as my room has barely enough room for my 2 55 gallons an my bed the 20 in the closet and 75 in the shed sit empty. just be glad its not a betta addiction! 50 little 10 gallon tanks everywhere would drive me crayz!


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

rexpepper651 said:


> dude now thats a good woman! hold on to that like its a 200 gallon tank! :lol: if it wasnt for lack of space id be in the same spot as you. seeing as my room has barely enough room for my 2 55 gallons an my bed the 20 in the closet and 75 in the shed sit empty. just be glad its not a betta addiction! 50 little 10 gallon tanks everywhere would drive me crayz!


:lol: I am very lucky.. She has a limit though, she made me agree to sell the 84 Gallon Long on craigslist as part of the agreement to get the 75g. :roll: Little does she know that although it is sitting in the garage empty, I plan on resealing it and stocking it eventually. :twisted: Sometimes it requires baby steps. We picked up that Flowerhorn today and she wanted to get a Betta. How could I say no?

Here are some highlights of my day today:

I took down the 84g, moved it down to the garage, built a cheap PetSmart particleboard 75g stand (was a nightmare), and set up the 75g in its place in the bedroom, leaving room for a 29g next to it down the road..


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

If you want to read a thread listing many of the various symptoms of Multiple Tank Syndrome (I think it's up to 31 specific signs/symptoms at the moment), copy the entire line below and paste it into a google search:

"how to diagnose MTS" (multiple tank syndrome)


NOTE: the very first post is the one you want to read with the listing...


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

if i didnt live where it got to -20 in the winter id def just keep that tank out in the garage an stock it lol


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

DKRST said:


> If you want to read a thread listing many of the various symptoms of Multiple Tank Syndrome (I think it's up to 31 specific signs/symptoms at the moment), copy the entire line below and paste it into a google search:
> 
> "how to diagnose MTS" (multiple tank syndrome)
> 
> ...


Thats too funny.. I passed with like an 80% :lol:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> A disease? No. An addiction? Definitely! Fellow MTS sufferer here also. I also suffer from MBTS (Multiple Big Tank Syndrome). Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A lot of people consider addiction to be a disease. I recognized I had a problem when I had more than 20 tanks. Now I have scaled back to just 5. Well, 5 show tanks...11 counting the supporting tanks.



UncleEasy3000 said:


> :roll: Little does she know that although it is sitting in the garage empty, I plan on resealing it and stocking it eventually. :twisted: Sometimes it requires baby steps.
> 
> It's often easier to get forgiveness than permission ;-)
> 
> ...


Again, just a suggestion - that's a LOT of substrate. I would remove a lot of it, so that it's no more than an inch higher than the trim.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I had 22 tanks in the house at one time. This is how I got the go ahead to build my first fishroom. Come to think of it, probably was not such a good idea because, there are way more that 22 how. I guess there are far worse thing I could throw money at and what's a couple 100,000 dollar over the passed 40 years to buy my happiness. 

R


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

jaysee said:


> A lot of people consider addiction to be a disease. I recognized I had a problem when I had more than 20 tanks. Now I have scaled back to just 5. Well, 5 show tanks...11 counting the supporting tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just a suggestion - that's a LOT of substrate. I would remove a lot of it, so that it's no more than an inch higher than the trim.


I usually do have a few high and a few low, however with this sand, I had a few filter motors stop and I had to clean them out because they got some grains in them, so i am paranoid now.. thats why I threw extra filtration in there.. the AC70's don't sit on the top molding well, they are ghetto rigged currently, I plan on getting two AC110's (I am scared of canisters, I always here they leak and I have a particle board stand. so I'll stick with HOB for now) Also I will be adding a small Powerhead for current and that should help stagger the filtration as well as promote me to keep the filters up high as to avoid getting sand in them - the sand I have is a very thick grain, almost a fine gravel. 

The substrate was reduced dramatically upon switching it out of that weird 84 gallon long tank (72"x15"x18") - on a side note, I am still confused where the guy I brought it off of got it.. I cant seem to even determine if 84g have ever existed in the hobby.. must be a custom.. but why that footprint? a 100 gallon would only be 3" wider and just about take up the the same space. :shock:



rickey said:


> I had 22 tanks in the house at one time. This is how I got the go ahead to build my first fishroom. Come to think of it, probably was not such a good idea because, there are way more that 22 how. I guess there are far worse thing I could throw money at and what's a couple 100,000 dollar over the passed 40 years to buy my happiness.
> 
> R



I want your life.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

UncleEasy3000 said:


> I usually do have a few high and a few low, however with this sand, I had a few filter motors stop and I had to clean them out because they got some grains in them, so i am paranoid now.. thats why I threw extra filtration in there.. the AC70's don't sit on the top molding well, they are ghetto rigged currently, I plan on getting two AC110's (I am scared of canisters, I always here they leak and I have a particle board stand. so I'll stick with HOB for now) Also I will be adding a small Powerhead for current and that should help stagger the filtration as well as promote me to keep the filters up high as to avoid getting sand in them - the sand I have is a very thick grain, almost a fine gravel.
> 
> The substrate was reduced dramatically upon switching it out of that weird 84 gallon long tank (72"x15"x18") - on a side note, I am still confused where the guy I brought it off of got it.. I cant seem to even determine if 84g have ever existed in the hobby.. must be a custom.. but why that footprint? a 100 gallon would only be 3" wider and just about take up the the same space. :shock:


It sounds custom - footprint is likely designed for the space they had available 

I know canisters can be intimidating, but they are very easy to work with. If you are concerned about the filter leaking, then don't read up on leaky fish tanks..... The risks of both are about equal. While it does happen from time to time, it's not something to be concerned about. ACs are pretty quiet, but they are no where near as quiet as a canister. And there are good canisters out there that are not very expensive - on the order of an AC110. And canisters are impervious to sand. I could go on and on and on....


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The only canister filter I ever had a problem with was a Marineland Magnum 350. It was a boat anchor the day it can out of the box.
R


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree, I have 4 Eheims and a Fluval, never had a leak (3+ years).


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

So me and the old lady had a bit of an argument last night.. :argue:

It started earlier that morning when she started to insinuate that although we had an agreement to get rid of the 84g long, that it would be cool to turn it into a reptile tank. I agreed, and immediately it got turned back onto me that I went back on my word. :frustrated:

Long annoying story short, This morning when we woke up and made up, she said that she wants me to reseal it and set it up in the garage. :hmm:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like entrapment!


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Sounds like entrapment!


I don't really know what to do here.. I'm just going to follow her suggestion and reseal it at least this way I can keep it or sell it with ease knowing it will be less likely to spring a leak. 

The trouble is I'm already trying to decide what to stock it with.. haha! 

My name is Ian, and I have MTS :roll:


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

*perfect explanation*

Great description of syndrome afflicting most of the members here.

As I've said before, if I get any more tanks I'll have to move out or hang my bed from the ceiling. LOL


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread is hilarious, yeah. . . you've come to the right place, for sure! I keep trying to take tanks down, but every time I do, I just end up setting another (or maybe two) up in its place. ~_^
Heh. . . at least the lady is (sortof?) on board with your addiction! Good luck with all that!!! I don't think it's ever gonna end!


----------



## mn011890 (Sep 15, 2013)

avraptorhal said:


> Great description of syndrome afflicting most of the members here.
> 
> As I've said before, if I get any more tanks I'll have to move out or hang my bed from the ceiling. LOL


Bed hanging from the ceiling sounds cool all by itself. Haha. Plus if its surrounded by tanks. Sounds like a dream room to me!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

My name is R.S. Skylight .... and I have...MTS!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

rsskylight04 said:


> My name is R.S. Skylight .... and I have...MTS!


Do we need a 12 tank program? Start at 12 and the end goal is zero?

Nah! ;-)


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*ha!*

Maybe start at twelve and go UP!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Romad said:


> Do we need a 12 tank program? Start at 12 and the end goal is zero?
> 
> Nah! ;-)


We have to at _LEAST_ be allowed to keep one or I'm not gonna go for it! 
(oh wait, TWO, cuz' I gotta have my QT tank, too. . . >.< )


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Chesh said:


> We have to at _LEAST_ be allowed to keep one or I'm not gonna go for it!
> (oh wait, TWO, cuz' I gotta have my QT tank, too. . . >.< )


 
You can attend the "hopeless" meetings. Along with the majority of us


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Romad said:


> Do we need a 12 tank program? Start at 12 and the end goal is zero?
> 
> Nah! ;-)


Yea right, let's see how that works out.
R


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

We should change the name of this thread to "Aquarium Confessions" - can a mod do that???

I have a confession.. I am waiting on a response to an add for a 230g tank/stand combo listed for $550. I havent told my girlfriend.. my big play is going to be telling her I'll park my car on the street and put it in the garage. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*garage?*

if i put a tank in my garage it would be a solid block of ice by morning. wish i could though, that's great idea; id have about 5 in there!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

UncleEasy3000 said:


> We should change the name of this thread to "Aquarium Confessions" - can a mod do that???


LOL, A mod can, yes - but this thread is too fun as it is - and a few pages in! Mebbe start a new thread, instead? Your call - your wish is my command >.<


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

UncleEasy3000 said:


> I havent told my girlfriend.. my big play is going to be telling her I'll park my car on the street and put it in the garage.


I guess that's better that parking her car on the street. 
R


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Chesh said:


> LOL, A mod can, yes - but this thread is too fun as it is - and a few pages in! Mebbe start a new thread, instead? Your call - your wish is my command >.<


Haha! ok ok you're right if it's not broken don't fix it.. I have to remember that more often.



rickey said:


> I guess that's better that parking her car on the street.
> R


She is such a team player, I wouldn't want her to have to suffer any more than she has. I like that girl too much. ;-)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i had MTS once…..i don't think i'm cured…..there's always the hankering for
another tank from time to time….it's just the one i have right now…is… well… special
right now as i have Angels,and a pair of rams(along with everyone else)… i have not 
had much luck with…and i'm guarding it like the crown jewels….so for now…
no more…but it's there…..ever in the background…..in my dreams…….muhwahhaha


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*nice*

This thread as more likes than any that I've seen-nice post uncle!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

UncleEasy3000 said:


> She is such a team player, I wouldn't want her to have to suffer any more than she has. I like that girl too much. ;-)


Mine is on board most of the time also, although she did draw the line when she found out about turning the swimming pool into a goldfish pond. 
R


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

rickey said:


> Mine is on board most of the time also, although she did draw the line when she found out about turning the swimming pool into a goldfish pond.
> R


That's so funny because every time I look at a swimming pool I envision the same thing..


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*MTS troubles*

mine drew the line when i got my fourth... no fifth tank. now scince i cant get MORE tanks, im trying to upsize them all one by one. maybe no one will notice!:lol:


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> mine drew the line when i got my fourth... no fifth tank. now scince i cant get MORE tanks, im trying to upsize them all one by one. maybe no one will notice!:lol:


The thing is.. I look at it as a space issue when dealing with my old lady. This is why I really love that thread by badxillan with the stack build stands.. If you stack them.. it still takes up the same amount of space and then its hard to say that its taking up too much space.. of course electric bill may be an issue still lol.

Speaking of electric bills.. I recently went to Home Depot and replaced all the light bulbs with energy saving bulbs.. to try and cover the added cost of the tanks.. one less reason to argue about the tanks. IDK if its going to work.. :roll:


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

willow said:


> i had MTS once…..i don't think i'm cured…..there's always the hankering for
> another tank from time to time….it's just the one i have right now…is… well… special
> right now as i have Angels,and a pair of rams(along with everyone else)… i have not
> had much luck with…and i'm guarding it like the crown jewels….so for now…
> no more…but it's there…..ever in the background…..in my dreams…….muhwahhaha


 
" For now no more" never say never....:lol:... I ended up here because i was looking to start a salt water tank( something thathas been a life long dream)...my wife asked "how big"... Im afraid to tell her that it will be just like our little 16...times 5..work( and puppy eyes) will commence after the Holi-daze...

BTW.. I had over a dozen tanks going on at once in the past... i was much younger and single back then.. the musty smell from the carpets never bothered me... the women I brought to see them.. well not so much...so it's been 30 years since my last bout with MTS...so you can see.. it can go into remission.. but you are never cured.;-)

oh yea.. besides the fish tank i have a gold fish pond... hmmmm..


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you guys haven't looked at willows tank, please do so. Its one of the nicest I've ever seen. 1 tank like that just might be enough to cure a serious case of mts!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Some of us are never satisfied 
R


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

:shock: you posted pictures of clown loaches ……..my favourite bestest ever ever ever
ever ( did i say ever )most favourite fish like everrrrrrrrrr in the whole world !!
they are the last on my list for my tank i think,as i wanted to make sure all fish
are settled and water prams were good,as loaches are known for ICH and
ummmm i was going to say something else..however i now have Loach brain…..
you know like when you hear a song then you can't stop humming it..
like munumanah…do..do.be..dodo(from the muppets)…..or…or..this is the song that never ends………i'm going to the fish shop ! :twisted:


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

See what you did, now the muppet song want go away.

R


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> If you guys haven't looked at willows tank, please do so. Its one of the nicest I've ever seen. 1 tank like that just might be enough to cure a serious case of mts!


sound advise.. the tank is fantastic!.. as i said in my commnet... she has set the bar high..


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you're very kind…:-D

i have come home from fishie shop with nothing :-(…….no loaches in stock….
but there are other shops…..ohhhhhh yessssss there are :-D

oh and happy singing :lol:

you know it's a little scary just how many tanks people could actually have:shock:


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

willow said:


> :shock: you posted pictures of clown loaches ……..my favourite bestest ever ever ever
> ever ( did i say ever )most favourite fish like everrrrrrrrrr in the whole world !!
> they are the last on my list for my tank i think,as i wanted to make sure all fish
> are settled and water prams were good,as loaches are known for ICH and
> ...


Loach brain? That's a good thing, right? People laugh at me, but I'm convinced that loaches have extra sensory perceptions of some kind!


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

I think ive got MTS at the moment I only have two tanks but I have told the wife if we get rid of the babies cot I could get a 4 foot tank in its place. She asked where we'd put the baby I suggested on the couch. lol


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

JonandJo said:


> I think ive got MTS at the moment I only have two tanks but I have told the wife if we get rid of the babies cot I could get a 4 foot tank in its place. She asked where we'd put the baby I suggested on the couch. lol


Be very careful there you're on really thin ice.
R


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

rickey said:


> Be very careful there you're on really thin ice.
> R


Lol was thinking of using " you got the baby. Least I could do is get a bigger tank" gambit


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

JonandJo said:


> Lol was thinking of using " you got the baby. Least I could do is get a bigger tank" gambit


Remember, you can't keep the tanks if you don't have a place to live...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

JonandJo said:


> Lol was thinking of using " you got the baby. Least I could do is get a bigger tank" gambit


Please record that conversation and share it with us :-D


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife gave up on the no more tanks thing years ago. I got a deal on seven 150 gallon tubs.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

JonandJo said:


> Lol was thinking of using " you got the baby. Least I could do is get a bigger tank" gambit


Sit down, you and I need to have a really long talk.
R


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

HAHA! this thread just got out of hand.. MTS is clearly progressive.. I saw a camper on the road the other day and was thinking how cool it would be to have a mobile home.. I was thinking of ways to keep the tanks stable and level in there while on the road.. Needless to say I quickly lost the appeal for a mobile home after a few minutes in deep thought.


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

Fish ain't got much of a memory lol my wife on the other hand never forgets which doesn't sit well for me cause I'm like a fish. 

Ahhh! One of the greatest question man has ever thought couldn't wen
Of been born without a voice lol sorry ladies I'm
Just joking. 

I love my wife and little lad. Plus I'm glad she got a voice otherwise I'd have no money I would just waste it on things I don't need.

My wife is my concience.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*my wife*

She does everything for me... except clean my tanks!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

A couple of year ago, I was spending a lot of late nights out in the fish houses. I came in from work one afternoon and went out to the fish houses only to find wifey had moved most of our bedroom out there. If I was going to live out there, she was going to live with me. (I took the hint.) Besides who wants wifey turning their man cave into a spare bedroom 
Rick


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

rickey said:


> A couple of year ago, I was spending a lot of late nights out in the fish houses. I came in from work one afternoon and went out to the fish houses only to find wifey had moved most of our bedroom out there. If I was going to live out there, she was going to live with me. (I took the hint.) Besides who wants wifey turning their man cave into a spare bedroom
> Rick


I love how subtle she is ;-) I think we'd get along just fine LOL.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Romad said:


> I love how subtle she is ;-) I think we'd get along just fine LOL.


And she smarter that I am
R


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

rickey said:


> A couple of year ago, I was spending a lot of late nights out in the fish houses. I came in from work one afternoon and went out to the fish houses only to find wifey had moved most of our bedroom out there. If I was going to live out there, she was going to live with me. (I took the hint.) Besides who wants wifey turning their man cave into a spare bedroom
> Rick


Wait.. did I read this correctly? You said fish HOUSES?!? You have more than one fish house? :shock:


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Must be livin the good life. and have a good wife.


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm guessing aquarium keeping is like alcohol and drugs an evil mistress.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

*cough cough* I am a Wifey :-D
it's the other way round for me ….my OH is not a pet person …he would be very happy to not have anything…it's me..i'm the one..and i could have more tanks,
it really is an addiction !


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*I have an aquarium confession*

I once hid a full, stocked fish tank in a spare room upstairs for monthes so wifey wouldn't know id gotten it.


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> I once hid a full, stocked fish tank in a spare room upstairs for monthes so wifey wouldn't know id gotten it.


Lol my wife managed to hide a baby in her stomach for 4.5 month before I noticed. Lol


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

UncleEasy3000 said:


> Wait.. did I read this correctly? You said fish HOUSES?!? You have more than one fish house? :shock:


 Get two, They're small Goldfish houses



> *cough cough* I am a Wifey
> it's the other way round for me ….my OH is not a pet person …he would be very happy to not have anything…it's me..i'm the one..and i could have more tanks,
> it really is an addiction !


Calm down Willow we can only deal with one excisable wifey at a time 

R


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> I once hid a full, stocked fish tank in a spare room upstairs for monthes so wifey wouldn't know id gotten it.


I am in no way above doing that if I ever settle down with someone again lol. The idea about answering to someone about my zoo is almost enough to keep me single or at least dishonest! :lol:


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> I am in no way above doing that if I ever settle down with someone again lol. The idea about answering to someone about my zoo is almost enough to keep me single or at least dishonest! :lol:


 
I just spit coffee onto my key board...:lol:

addiction is not a disease.....for some... it's a way of life... especialy for zoo keepers.:cheers:


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Roccus said:


> I just spit coffee onto my key board...:lol:
> 
> addiction is not a disease.....for some... it's a way of life... especialy for zoo keepers.:cheers:


Oops .. Sorry lol
Yes its totally a way of life. I have exactly no intentions of ever stopping. 
Im sure id be trying to get off on technicalities lol "so when you said no more tanks you meant even vivariums ? I had _noo_ clue you meant i couldnt have a new dragon in this 50g tank that i didnt tell you i bought last month! Oh and dont look in my sons closet! There may or may not be a fishroom underway in there."


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

JonandJo said:


> Lol my wife managed to hide a baby in her stomach for 4.5 month before I noticed. Lol





rickey said:


> Calm down Willow we can only deal with one excisable wifey at a time


:rofl: :tease:
you guys are soooo funny.


----------

